# Anyone in Tokyo?



## acparsons (Nov 22, 2019)

I'll be in Tokyo on New Year's, anyone in the area?


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 22, 2019)

Sadly no. I've been to Japan three times now (and South Korea twice) and really liked it there. New Year's Eve in Tokyo sounds like a great time, I'm jealous. Have fun!


----------

